Ask HN: What sources are you following for updates on Covid 19? - throwawayt856
======
jMyles
* LitCovid - NiH curated list of new scholarly materials, updated many times daily[0]

* Biorxiv and Medxriv pre-prints on COVID-19[1]

* The PrepareInsteadOfPanic (disclaimer: I started it) gathering "anti-panic" science and scientific commentary[2]

* The COVID19 subreddit[3] (don't go near /r/coronavirus; it's a terrible mess of panic, hype, profiteering, and political toxicity)

0:
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/research/coronavirus/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/research/coronavirus/)

1:
[https://connect.biorxiv.org/relate/content/181](https://connect.biorxiv.org/relate/content/181)

2:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/PrepareInsteadOfPanic/](https://www.reddit.com/r/PrepareInsteadOfPanic/)

3: [https://www.reddit.com/r/covid19](https://www.reddit.com/r/covid19)

------
stevavoliajvar
/r/covid19

/r/coronavirus

/r/china_flu

Here is a list of people/material about covid that someone on reddit made
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1cAYhunUoy2J5MY9QU5t0...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1cAYhunUoy2J5MY9QU5t0iwrqvNolxHn9xZ7tLEvjPyQ/edit#gid=1729438607)

